# How long have you been cubing for? *New*



## cubecraze1 (Jul 13, 2012)

how long have you been cubing for, I feel it needs a new thread, as the other on is old.
I solved my first cube 1y 10m ago. What about you?

Lol you got ninja'd
Edit: just do when you seriously started.
Edit2: sorry mods can you get rid of 6 years -_-


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2012)

you should have added a poll  but anyway, i have been cubing for 1 year and 4 months.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 13, 2012)

Since Feb 2008, so 4 years and 4 months. I've been slacking and not learning anything so I'm still slow...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 13, 2012)

About 3 and a half years.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Speedcubing for 7 months, I started in Janurary this year


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 13, 2012)

About 4 years.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been cubing for 5 years. But I've been seriously cubing for about 1 year and a half.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

5 years.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

2 years 2 months


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2012)

7 years since I solved a cube but 5 years seriously.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 13, 2012)

I said 2 years. I've been able to solve a cube for 4 or 5 years, but I didn't start _seriously_ cubing until 2ish years ago.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 13, 2012)

3 years 5 months


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 13, 2012)

i started cubing in may of 2008...wow, i have been cubing a pretty long time...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 13, 2012)

k guys do when you seriously started.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 13, 2012)

6 months

but first solved jan 2011


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 13, 2012)

Over 5 years. Wow, time sure does fly by.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

Almost 10 years.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 13, 2012)

Just about four years two months.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jul 13, 2012)

About 9 years (summer 2003). My most serious cubing phase was probably 2005-2009, and the past few years I've basically stopped caring about attending comps or improving. I still pay a lot of attention to records and what's going on in the community, but I just have no desire to take it seriously anymore.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

A bit over 2 years :O

Damn, I feel like I should be better.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 13, 2012)

First solved it 3 years ago, first started speedsolving with cfop 2 years , been a zz user since February


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2012)

A bit over a year... But I first solved it four years ago was when I was a kid, but I was not that serious about it.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 13, 2012)

I feel so old... as a cuber.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 13, 2012)

First solved 6 years ago (1:13 pb)
Got more serious almost 4 years ago


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jul 13, 2012)

I learned to solve a cube a little over a year ago but didn't get into solving like crazy and trying to improve till about 8 months ago?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 13, 2012)

About 3 months, I actually started seriously when I first solved it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 13, 2012)

Over 5 years. Took a mini break somewhere in the middle.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 13, 2012)

4 months but the closets option is 3 :/


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 13, 2012)

Learned October 2010. Didn't really start practicing after I attended Washington DC Winter 2011 though, which was in February 2011. So I'd say like 16-17 months


----------



## KobaltKour (Jul 13, 2012)

2 months of speedcubing, 3 months since I solved a cube.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 13, 2012)

5 years


----------



## LNZ (Jul 13, 2012)

My parents brought me a 3x3x3 cube way back in 1981 at age 11. Even with two solve books (no internet back in 1981!), I could not solve it.

Yes, there was a Rubik's Cube craze in the early 1980's.

But in May 2009, I out of a childhood memory, tried again and using the same book that my parents got me in 1981 brought on Ebay, I finally solved a 3x3x3 cube.

Snice then I've solved many cuboids (ie 3x3xN and 2x2xN) and all cubes from 1x1x1 to 8x8x8.

Actually the 1981 book "Mastering Rubik's Cube" by Don Taylor that I used to solve the 3x3x3 in May 2009 has a awesome H-Perm for big cubes and it works for cuboids as well.

Here it is: R2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D R2 L2

As you can see, no M slice turns ever here.


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 13, 2012)

and just cubing for 2 years before that


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> About 3 and a half years.



same 
I started in January 2009.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 13, 2012)

Started June-July 2009 but did no solving in 2010 because of exams


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 13, 2012)

About 3 years and 1 month. I thought that I had started on the 25th of June 2009, but then realised I was on holiday then, which I brought a cube on, so I must have started before then.



kirtpro said:


> 5 years



Wow, I didn't realise you had been cubing for so long. Why didn't you come to the first 3 Australian competitions?


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I could solve the cube about 5 years ago, but I started speedsolving 5 months ago. Don't know what to choose at poll


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes said:


> same
> I started in January 2009.



Me as well. If I remember correctly, it was like 27th of January when I bought my rubik's brand.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 13, 2012)

3 years, 10 months.


----------



## minhvn (Jul 13, 2012)

6 months. And my best avg is 14.xx


----------



## balloon6610 (Jul 13, 2012)

6 month my best time is 8.34


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 13, 2012)

10 months baby.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> 10 months baby.


Me too!


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 13, 2012)

1.5 years, but tbh the last time I learnt an alg was probably like 6 months ago lol, and I'm on 2 look OLL and PLL still. I'm gonna finally learn PLL this summer though (promise)!.


----------



## cubeone (Jul 13, 2012)

First learned how to solve a cube around a year or so ago. (give or take a month or two)


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 13, 2012)

1 year and 2 months.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 13, 2012)

LNZ said:


> Actually the 1981 book "Mastering Rubik's Cube" by Don Taylor that I used to solve the 3x3x3 in May 2009 has a awesome H-Perm for big cubes and it works for cuboids as well.
> 
> Here it is: R2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D R2 L2
> 
> As you can see, no M slice turns ever here.



R2 L2 is essentially M2.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 13, 2012)

1 year and 3 months. Average around 28-34 most of the time.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 13, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Me too!



Aww around a year and you guys are faster than me


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 13, 2012)

14 years as of last month


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

1 year.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2012)

Around 4 years


----------



## A Leman (Jul 13, 2012)

About 2 years


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

cowabunga said:


> Panda found speedsolving.com fast after he started cubing..
> Impressive! :tu



What? actually I joined SS then months after I actually started to speedcube.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 14, 2012)

i'm quite surprised that there are so many people who have been cubing for more then 6 years. I'm not surprised that there are a lot of 1 year people though. And could a mod please get rid of 6 years and put them into 6+?


----------



## QU00BER (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been cubing 32 years. I started in 1980 when they first came out.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 14, 2012)

29 days, I've been keeping count xD

28 days ago I first solved one


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 14, 2012)

2 years in a couple days.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 14, 2012)

4 years since learning
3 2/3 since... dedicated, serious, advanced speedcubing

/post


----------



## Smiles (Jul 15, 2012)

I solved my first cube about 4 - 5 years ago.
I've been seriously speedcubing for a little over 4 months.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 15, 2012)

First time I solved a cube was 1 year, 5 months, 22 days, 4 hours, 24 minutes ago. (1/22/11 at 7:42 P.M.), and ever since then I've been working to get faster.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been cubing for exactly a year now.


pdilla said:


> Since Feb 2008, so 4 years and 4 months. I've been slacking and not learning anything so I'm still slow...


Yeah I have been sidetracked too, trying to get back to XTREME CUBING MODE!!!!!!!!!


EDIT:sort of off topic, but if you understand my location contact me cuz if you understand it you are awesome


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 16, 2012)

About a year and a half.


----------



## Egide (Jul 16, 2012)

since march of 2009, so around 3 years and 5 months.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 16, 2012)

2years 6 months but there was a 4 month gap where I didn't even touch a cube.


----------



## bran (Jul 16, 2012)

11 months


----------



## coinman (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been cubing for over 31 years, so I really ought to be best or what )


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jul 16, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Since Feb 2008, so 4 years and 4 months. I've been slacking and not learning anything so I'm still slow...



Hahaha same with me but I've only been cubing for 3 years. What do you average on 3x3?


----------

